# New Kid on the Block



## Itort (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's Wallace




a six month old Merauke blue tongue skink


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Very nice looking Blue tongue Larry.


----------



## Itort (Mar 8, 2009)

And it's a love too. Lets the grandkids hold and pet it too (under close supervision). I consider them the ultimate in pet lizards. The only problem is after they are tame, they don't display the blue tongue.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

That is interesting, so is the display of the blue tongue a defense mechanism?


----------



## Itort (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, though you do see it when they are tasteing food and exploring but it is quick. I have yet to get of picture of the tongue on any of my three.


----------

